# 01.01.2010
!
-      01.01.2010                 ?      ?      .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    .

----------

.  .    ,    .     -   -.  100-150     ,    .   ,   "  "   . , ,            ,

----------

,       .      ,   ,               .

----------

C 2009      ,  2010      .
      .      ( /)      .     ,      .          ,      ( - 10%       ).             .

      .     ,    ,           ( ,      )

   -     .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,    ?

----------

,      .
     100 .,  60 .   (), 1000000 . .
  . 10000 ,  7000     .      .

----------


## Svetishe

,     , ?   ,        ,       .

----------

.
          :

----------


## kosyanova_anna

!     -  ,     ,   ?      -    .

----------

3 .
   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   .


> -


-    ,   ,     ( ),              .

----------

:yes:

----------

> ,    ,    .


   -  ?         ,      .   2010     ....  ,   ,             ? ,     ...

----------

> -    ,   ,     ( ),              .


 ,            (  ...)  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,  ,         . 


> (  ...)


     .      ,      -155   ,   -    ,   ..  ,   ,   - -....     .

----------


## -7

> 


 ...    -  , , .  !!!

----------


## -7

> .


   .

----------

"   ".

  ,           . ..       .


     .

    ,    ,       ,         ().    ,      ..     .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,           . ..       .


      ,  ,       ,   ,    -,   15 ,           .




> ,


        ....

----------

.     .

----------

-  ,             :Frown: ...
, ,        ,      :Wink:   ,     .
     -               :yes:

----------

,  ,        ,     2010        ???

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## akv05

> ,  ,        ,     2010        ???


  148-  22  2008

 3
     8  2001  128- "    " ...
1)  101 1 - 101 3  1  17   ;

 7
 1  1    19  2007  136- "     17  18   "    "        .

 8
...
3.  1  3   7        1  2010.

P.S.   ,        ,   "   ".

----------


## Svetishe

> P.S.   ,        ,   "   ".


  ,         ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akv05

,     ,        "".  :Embarrassment:

----------

- .
       360    :Wink: 
       .

----------


## Svetishe

> 360


  ?    ?    5    120 .

----------

,

----------


## Svetishe

?  .     "    ".    , ,       ,     .  , ,   ,      .

----------


## manyacha

.
__________________


 !  !   , .     ,      800 ..    360 ..    .

----------


## Svetishe

*manyacha*,    ,       ?     ,

----------


## manyacha

!

----------



----------


## Freya

.  , ,  ....

----------


## Svetishe

! ,      .

----------


## vuktor

, .     /    ?

----------


## Freya

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=261390

----------


## vuktor

/.      26.    (  ) ?

----------


## Svetishe

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E%F1+%F1%F0%EE

----------


## 07

,   ? ,       2010  -?

----------


## Svetishe

31.05.2007 N 03-03-06/1/353                   .        29.12.2006 N 252-  1  2007 .      ,               .

----------


## Govorun

?     -   (      2010).     -      ,    ?  ?       ... ,      ,      ???

----------


## Svetishe

, ,   76.     .

----------


## Freya

> /.      26.    (  ) ?


   20 , ..     ""

----------

> ?     -   (      2010).     -      ,    ?  ?       ... ,      ,      ???


       2010 .?           2010  .
    .  2011  .

----------

!     .,          .   .
 ?  , .   .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Govorun

**,         - 300 +  1 .        -             .

----------


## akv05

> - 300 +  1 .


 -148  55 4  2     150+   500 . ,          .

----------

> -148  55 4  2     150+   500 . ,          .


.     .     148-    55

----------


## Govorun

55       




22  2004 



24  2004 


( .    22.07.2005 N 117-,
 31.12.2005 N 199-,  31.12.2005 N 210-,
 03.06.2006 N 73-,  27.07.2006 N 143-,
 04.12.2006 N 201-,  18.12.2006 N 232-,
 29.12.2006 N 258-,  10.05.2007 N 69-,
 24.07.2007 N 215-,  30.10.2007 N 240-,
 08.11.2007 N 257-,  04.12.2007 N 324-,
 13.05.2008 N 66-,  16.05.2008 N 75-,
 14.07.2008 N 118-,  22.07.2008 N 148-,
 23.07.2008 N 160-,  25.12.2008 N 281-,
 30.12.2008 N 309-)

----------

!

----------

:Frown:  ,      .      :Wow:

----------

,     ,     2009.      ?

----------


## akv05

> ...     ,...



    .       .     ,     .

 :Smilie:

----------

,     ?

----------


## akv05

.     274  09  2008. .

         1  2009.         .

----------

:   ?
 1.    ,       274  09.12.08. ,      ,    . 
2.          01.01.2010.
3.       .
4.    -       ().



  :
1.      ,     ?  
2.       ?3.
3.     01.01.2010.?

----------


## Svetishe

1.  
2.    
3.

----------


## akv05

1.       . 
2.   ?     ,    .
3.       ,    . ,         .

  1   "":
              ( ),            .

----------

> 1   "":
>               ( ),            .


     -    ,  .

    (,  ,         . ,     ,   - )       .

----------

. 7 .. 55 .
 7.            ,          ,       ,        .                          ,            ,        .


  ,          -           ?          (            ,                .    ?    ?
  -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  -.               ,       ,

----------


## akv05

> -    ,  .
> 
>     (,  ,         . ,     ,   - )       .


 4520111   , ,  (  ,   ) (     )

 274
...
2.  :
      ...,   ...   ,         ... ,      ,        ... ,                  ;

      ,      ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ,      .


      ?       , ,        1,5  .      ,     30 .  17  25-  - . ?

----------


## akv05

. ,   ,     ,    .                  :Smilie:  .          .      ,     ?  .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## akv05

,       - .           ?     .    ,    ,        .       .

P.S.     ,     .

----------

(  ) -  ,               ,    .

----------


## akv05

:
 - .
  -  .

----------


## 77

, ,          ?   ,  ,  - 1-2 .   ( )      -   ?
   -      .       10-20 .  1 . .     - !       ,      .  ?

----------


## akv05

,    . (    4  17  51    -  274).

    ,                  .

----------


## 77

> ,    . (    4  17  51    -  274).


,  ,   ,     ...     ""      ?

----------


## akv05

..      1500.   ... . 

 .

----------


## 77

> ..      1500.   ... . 
> 
>  .


   ! 
, . :Smilie: 
  .

----------


## akv05

> ,  ,   ,     ...


, ,    , , , , ,   ,  ,  ,     ..  ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> , ,    , , , , ,   ,  ,  ,     ..  ,       .


 ,             ?

----------


## akv05

> ,             ?


   ,            .          . 

                  . :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,


     ,   , .. ,   .      , ,    , -, -  ...   (-)      -   .      ?         .

----------


## akv05

,   .          .

4530187           .
4530201  , ,  ,      .
4530239  , , .
4530271      .
4530275    .
4530279   .
4530457    ,  .
 ..

     .   ,   ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   .          .


    15      ,       ,  ? 


> .   ,   ,  .


   ,       .

----------


## akv05

> 15      ,       ,  ? ...


   ,          .    ,     ( ,    ..).       (  )     ,  .

----------


## Shishkin

-         .

1)  
2)     (, ..     )
3) 
4)  
5)  
6)  , , ,   0,4 (..  1  3-  )

   , .

         .

     ?

 ,     ,    ? -    - ?


     -        -        .     (  50  * 300    = 15 .  -     -  10  ,  7000 * 50 = 350   " "  ...  .... ...
  -  .   ,    -  X  .     .  ,   .      : )     X?   (, , ,  ),       "".    ,  X      (  ).     ?        ,          300 .

       -   -   ?  ,        -        ,     -      / /   ? 

   ,  - ,        .......   ,      !  .     : 
- , ,   ! 
-     ??
-     - ,   !!! 

      ,         !

----------


## Svetishe

,            .

----------


## Svetishe

> -   -   ?  ,        -        ,     -      / /   ?


    ,        ,    ,              .    ,    ,    ,  ,   .

----------

?  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

-,   ,        ,     13 .

----------


## -7

> 


 ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -7

.. ** ?  :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,       .....      ()   :Cool:

----------


## -7

*Svetishe*,   , ,   -    . ..  :Cool:

----------


## Svetishe

> ..


  :yes:

----------


## Shishkin

,       .      ,  .      -  - ,    "" ,           .
   -   :    (    )    ,     -    -    - ,     .

           -  :Grenade:

----------


## Shishkin

> ,        ,    ,              .


   ?   -  ,  , .       . imho    ,   .      ?




> ,    ,    ,  ,   .


               ????    "  " -    .....      !

----------


## Svetishe

> ?   -  ,  , .       . imho    ,   .      ?


         ,    ,  ,  -.


> "" ,           .


    ,      . ,     ,      ,    ,    ,          .

----------

> ?       , ,        1,5  .      ,     30 .  17  25-  - . ?


      ,   ,     .   ,   ( 274)       ?

----------

> 4520111   , ,  (  ,   ) (     )



,         274 ,      ?

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Freya

,    ,     -   .          ,    .   .  ,      .   ,       ,      ,      .  ,            , . ,   ,  .   ..      20  ,     ,   97     20  .

----------


## Freya



----------


## Svetishe

,     .     ,        ,  -  ,        ...

----------


## Freya

???? ,  ?       ....   ....   ,  ....    ....

----------


## Svetishe

,      -,    .     -  -.   ,          , ,      .

----------


## Freya

....     ,   .,      !    -    ,      ,   ,           (  ),   -....      , ..         !  ,    -  ,     ,       10..   ,     20 .. ...  ?     1- ....   ,   .  -  , ..      ,     ...   , ..   .....

----------


## Freya

, ..      !

----------


## Svetishe

*Freya*,      ,    ,        ,       ,    ,  700 ,   ,   .     .

----------


## Janna A

,    2010. :  ,  ,  .  ,    ,    97.   2009     ,     12 , ..   ,     ,   ?

----------


## cleose

?,     ..

----------

> ,    ,     -   .          ,    .   .  ,      .   ,       ,      ,      .  ,            , . ,   ,  .   ..      20  ,     ,   97     20  .

----------


## stroy

, ,     ? ..    ,   ?

----------


## mamamal

> 


   .
      -     76,5   ,        /,       . . -    ,     01.01.2010 -    76,5. .
    -  ,      .   .

----------


## Mimi

,     !     .......
   ,       1  2009 ,      1  2010 .  1  2010 .      ,      .

    2012 ,   ?  2010    ?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   ,   2012 ,     1.01.2010,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Mimi

????

----------


## Svetishe

103

----------


## Mimi

> 103


    ????

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,     103   .

----------


## Mimi

> ,     ,     103   .


 :Smilie:

----------


## mamamal

> ????


  .

----------


## Mimi

,     ,           ,         ?????

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,     ,  .

----------

,     ,        

(      09.12.08  274)

      ,    ():

4540220 

4540221       

4540222        

4540223      

4540224   ,    ,  

4540225       

4540226  , ,   

4540227     

4540230  

4540231    

4540232       

4540233    

4540234    

4540235      

4540236          

4540240  ,   

4540241      

4540242  

4540247         

4540248     

4540249        

4540251     

4540252       

4540253      

4540254   , , , 

4540255   ,    

4540256   

4540260  

4540261     

4540262   , ,     

4540263   , ,      

4540264   

4540265    

4540266   , ,     

4540267       

4540268   -      

4540269      -      - 

4540271       

4540272       

4540273   

4540280  

4540281      

4540282      , , , , , , , , , 

4540290    

4540291       

4540292    , , , 

4540293  

4540294     

4540295      ,   

4540296       

4540297      

4540298    , , , 

4540299  ,      

4540301  ,    

4540031    

4540321      

4540322   

4540323      ,  ,     

4540324   

4540325     

4540326        

4540327      

4540328    

4540329       

4540032   

4540330 ,    

4540331     

4540332    ,    

4540333           

4540334     

4540335  , , , 

4540336    

4540337          

4540338     

4540339       

4540342    

4540343  , ,    

4540344  

4540345      

4540346     

4540347         

4540348      

4540349     

4540351     

4540352   ,  , , , 

4540353   , , 

4540354   , , , ,     

4540040     

4540361      - 

4540362     

4540363       

4540364       

4540365  

4540366     

4540367       

4540368  -   

4540369    

4540371     

4540372       

4540373   

4540374      

4540375

----------

,     ,        

(      09.12.08  274)

      ,    ():

4540220 

4540221       

4540222        

4540223      

4540224   ,    ,  

4540225       

4540226  , ,   

4540227     

4540230  

4540231    

4540232       

4540233    

4540234    

4540235      

4540236          

4540240  ,   

4540241      

4540242  

4540247         

4540248     

4540249        

4540251     

4540252       

4540253      

4540254   , , , 

4540255   ,    

4540256   

4540260  

4540261     

4540262   , ,     

4540263   , ,      

4540264   

4540265    

4540266   , ,     

4540267       

4540268   -      

4540269      -      - 

4540271       

4540272       

4540273   

4540280  

4540281      

4540282      , , , , , , , , , 

4540290    

4540291       

4540292    , , , 

4540293  

4540294     

4540295      ,   

4540296       

4540297      

4540298    , , , 

4540299  ,      

4540301  ,    

4540031    

4540321      

4540322   

4540323      ,  ,     

4540324   

4540325     

4540326        

4540327      

4540328    

4540329       

4540032   

4540330 ,    

4540331     

4540332    ,    

4540333           

4540334     

4540335  , , , 

4540336    

4540337          

4540338     

4540339       

4540342    

4540343  , ,    

4540344  

4540345      

4540346     

4540347         

4540348      

4540349     

4540351     

4540352   ,  , , , 

4540353   , , 

4540354   , , , ,     

4540040     

4540361      - 

4540362     

4540363       

4540364       

4540365  

4540366     

4540367       

4540368  -   

4540369    

4540371     

4540372       

4540373   

4540374      

4540375

----------

,         ( )   274    ?

----------

> .
>       -     76,5   ,        /,       . . -    ,     01.01.2010 -    76,5. .
>     -  ,      .   .



      .   .   ,  .  , -    ,             ,   .  .     ,  ,  ,    / (   :Smilie:

----------

,      ,        ,         ?

----------


## akv05

> ...       ,         ?


       01.01.2010  (  2009                 ).

----------

,      ,  ,      .         (, , ...).
   ,    2012.      "" ,   ?

----------

> .   .   ,  .  , -    ,             ,   .  .     ,  ,  ,    / (


,        ?       .
--,   .

----------

:Wink: 
             . 
 ,          .       ,   .

     ,      128 ,       .

----------

,   :

   8  2001 . N 128-
"    "
(   13, 21 , 9  2002 ., 10 , 27 , 11, 26 , 23  2003 ., 2  2004 ., 21 , 2 , 31  2005 ., 27 , 4, 29  2006 ., 5 , 19 , 4, 8 , 1, 6  2007 ., 4 , 14, 22, 23 , 22, 30  2008 ., 18 , 25  2009 .)


 17  101.1   101.2



        I  II       
(.     21  2002 . N 174)
(   3  2002 ., 7  2008*.)



        I  II       
(.     21  2002 . N 174)
(   7  2008*.)

----------


## Freya

.  :Smilie:

----------

.  :Wow:

----------

-       ""?   ,     ""  .

----------

.         -     .
        -          :yes:

----------

> , ,     ? ..    ,   ?


  .

 "       23  18  2004 .":
17.       ,         (),    ,   ,      ,   ,   171  .

  ,      ,    ,  ,         171 .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,   .

----------

,    ?

----------

,     ?

----------

,   ,    ,    , ???

----------


## tomicjt

_       ,    ?_
-  ,     -     .
-      ,   -    .

_   ,     ?_
10.   
10.5. ,     
23.25.   - 
    ,     .

_  ,   ,    ,    , ???    _  -     .

----------

Klerk.ru   ,     ...         , , ,   :yes: 
*         ( ) .*
    ...      -    ...  -.
  - ,    ,      ...    ...  ,   ,   , ???
-        ...
-  .

    -     (,  ,  ) ,               , ,     :Frown:  
*          .*
   .
, , ,      100  ,     ,   -    .
   ,     ,   .
!
,    -    , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=95563        -           .
    -  ! ... 
       100   " ",   ,        - .
    ,      :yes: 

_ ,   -       -   ...   ,      -   -   ,             _   :Cool:

----------


## Freya

!!!!!! :Big Grin:   ....

----------


## aeroreda

,        ? 
..      3- ,       ?

----------


## Freya

-   ,  . ,

----------


## tomicjt

.      ,        .      ,,.... ,    ,

----------


## Svetishe

,  :        ,       ,   ,    .         ,    ()         ,       .

----------


## Freya

,        ,    ,     .

----------


## 2008

,      -31.12.09  1.01.10?

----------


## SINSTAR

> ,      -31.12.09  1.01.10?


31  -       :Frown:

----------

,    .
 ,    .
,        45.21    .
           ( ).
    ,           ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

> ,      .
>      100 .,  60 .   (), 1000000 . .
>   . 10000 ,  7000     .      .


    ( ) - . -300000, -5000

----------


## Sarov

,            -       ?

----------


## Svetishe

*Sarov*,       ,    ,   ,     ,  3  - .

----------


## Aleksey K

!    .,   .   .   ,   01 06 2010       , -,  ,      ,  .       -  ,     .,    .

----------


## Aleksey K

,           ,      (.51 .17 .4 ...)     ?   ?

----------


## AlexArGC

> !    .,   .   .   ,   01 06 2010       , -,  ,      ,  .       -  ,     .,    .


        .          ,      .     .

          .       13  .

----------


## AlexArGC

,   01.07.2010          30  2009 . N 624 "    ....."     .       ,       100%.  !                 .

----------

> ,   01.07.2010          30  2009 . N 624 "    ....."     .       ,       100%.  !                 .


         ?     ?      ,         .

    ,     .            .

----------


## 10

, ,   : "    " (,   ,   )   ,  ?

----------


## 085

.!  , -  ,   ,     ??   ,         ,     -.    ,  ,   "  "  .  :Frown:   ... ,    ,          ...

----------


## slava100

,      .       ,                 2009 .   ,         ,     ,   ,           ,  ,            ,    .  ,             .  .

----------


## lin-tit

, ,      .?

----------


## akv05

> , ,      .?


     (     )

----------


## lin-tit

> (     )


    -   ...      624  30.12.2009 .

----------


## akv05

> -   ...      624  30.12.2009 .


   ,    ?

 624
....
33.    ,                 ( ):

----------


## lin-tit

> ,    ?
> 
>  624
> ....
> 33.    ,                 ( ):


  ,    ,     .           ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/190741/

----------


## oleg-s

.    ,  .
,          .33 .3  (   ). 
 -  ,   ,        ? ,   ,     ,         ?

----------


## Svetishe

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/177329/

----------


## oleg-s

.  ,      ,     .      .        , ,    .

----------

.         624,    . 

      .     : "-          ."    .

 . 624  30.12.2009 . ,      , ..       , :
          .

  ,     :

 :
33.4.    110  


      ?
, ,    (  ),   .

----------

> .  ,      ,     .      .        , ,    .


20.03.2010
    9  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/121

:        .  01.01.2010               ,     .     ,               ,     .  1  2010 .                ()           ,        .  01.01.2010      09.12.2008 N 274    ,       ,        ,           .           : -  -   ; -     ,    ,     ; -       . 1.               ,        , ,      ? 2. ,      ,     1  2010 .         ,       ? 3.                 01.01.2010?

 [  ]

:  

   9  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/121

   -            ,     ,         ,   ,         .
 3   22.07.2008 N 148- "            "    . 6.1 . 18   08.08.2001 N 128- "    ",    1  2010 .     :
   ,       ;
   ,       ;
      ,       .
         1  2009 .       ,    ,    ,   1  2010 .
    . 252          (  ,  . 265 , ),  () .
      ,      .
     ,  ,       .
 ,  1  2010 .      ,        ,                      ,    .

             01.01.2010       ,   ,     .

..

09.03.2010

----------


## Svetishe

**,   ,   ,    ,  ,   ,   ,        .

----------


## lin-tit

> **,   ,   ,    ,  ,   ,   ,        .


    .

:  ()             ,   .   -        ?

:  . 758              (, )         ()   ,        .
   22.07.2008 N 148- "             " :                 (. . 47, 48  52) ,      ,         ,    ,  , ,     ,         (.     09.12.2008 N 274),           .
  . 1 . 55.8          ,        ,           .
  ,        ,             ,        .          (. 8 . 55.8  ).
  . 2 . 60    ,        ,  ,   .
        (. 9.5.1)         ,    ,  , ,     ,        ,        ,     .
 ,          ,     ,  ,      (  ),    , ,     .
 ,  ,      09.12.2008 N 274,    01.07.2010        ,      30.12.2009 N 624 "       ,    ,  , ,     ,        ".

..
 " -"


21.06.2010





 :  ()             ,   .   -        ?
 ( , 2010)

 85066

----------


## Svetishe

,     -  ,    ,     - ,  III  32

----------


## lin-tit

> ,     -  ,    ,     - ,  III  32


 III .32.                 ...

 ,          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,   ?

----------


## lin-tit

> -  ,   ?


  624     ...     .

----------


## Svetishe

.,    .

----------


## lin-tit

> .,    .


   ,    -    .       .      :Redface:

----------


## -

!
  ,          ???
   ?
     2013 ,       ?

       (   /).
    !
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,      .   ,  .    ,  ,  -      .

----------


## 085

> !
>   ,          ???
>    ?
>      2013 ,       ?
> 
>        (   /).
>     !


      ,      ...     ...         ...         . 
      :   ,    ,  ()   . 
     -     . 300.  . (     -  )    .   ,      1.   :
_ 55.4.    ,     _ 
_2.       ,    ,  ,      :_
_2)   ,               ,           ,          ,        ,             ;_
   . ,      -  ,       .       -

----------


## Svetishe

> . ,      -  ,       .


  ,  ,        ,   ,   .      ,      .      .               2013 .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

,      ???

----------


## Server56

> ,      ???


  .
    ,    .       .    ,     ,   .
    - 5-25 . .  .
- 300 . .
  -     - 200-300 . .,    . 
    .    ,     .     ,   ,   .
  .

----------


## olga579872

,       .   , 
   ,               ,        .

----------

